# So when is the Canon EOS R3 coming?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 1, 2021)

> Last week I reported that the Canon EOS R3 would be announced alongside the Canon RF 14-35mm f/4L IS USM. This turned out to be a great failure for yours truly.
> 
> It happens from time to time.
> 
> ...


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 1, 2021)

To be honest, at this point I'm expecting an August announcement date for a September release. It seems like they normally announce products with a month or two for pre-orders before release.

I do wonder if them worrying about demand could imply the R3 will be more available to consumers than a 1-series, but maybe that's just fanciful thinking. If this was around $4500 that would open the market for this camera up significantly over the normal $6500 1-series.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jul 1, 2021)

I honestly think they’re wise to wait until production issues are ironed out. I would have bought an R5 if it was actually available to buy when I had a bit of liquidity in the fall last year, but the availability of the camera never aligned with my ability to buy it. Now I’m waiting for the R3 before buying any camera. There may have been a world where I bought the R5 last year and the R3 next year. Now I am likely to buy one or the other. I can’t speak for anyone else, but Canon did lose revenue from this one particular buyer, at least for now.


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 1, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> If this was around $4500 that would open the market for this camera up significantly over the normal $6500 1-series.



If this bad boy is $4500 it will be a no-brainer for me!


----------



## Copland (Jul 1, 2021)

I suppose their R3 roadmap is also connected to the availability of their new super-telephoto lenses in market and sufficient stocked.
Here in central europe, some big shops expect mid/end of august for the first 400/600 lenses.

Otherwise, we have a big lag of stocked RF lenses for the common target group of a R3. 

Until that is not fixed, Canon will not push the R3 in the market, I think.


----------



## John Wilde (Jul 1, 2021)

Nikon can't even find the parts necessary to make their existing USB-C charger. Ford is shutting down some factories again because of a lack of semiconductors. There is an appliance shortage. And on, and on. It seems like every supply chain is screwed up.
​


----------



## Dragon (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't think there is any hurry. I got my R5 pretty early in the cycle and the new still hasn't worn off . The Eye AF sounds pretty cool, but strangely, I can still shoot pictures without it, so the wait isn't terminal. I really would like to see an up-to-date replacement for the M5, but that may need one more turn of the silicon screw before the processor will fit in the power budget.


----------



## Alan B (Jul 1, 2021)

They need to sort out the production of the *Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R* and the *Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R*

It was a nightmare trying to hold of one when the R5/R6 came out and its still showing "out of stock" now in the UK

EDIT(02/07/2021) - Just looked in WEX(UK) and they are now both in stock!


----------



## Go Wild (Jul 1, 2021)

Not your fault that rumors go wrong! After all...Its all about that, rumors!  During these years that I follow Canonrumors I got used to see pretty accurate rumors here and this is the only site I visit when I want canon news at first hand! So congrats for the excellent job! 

As for the EOS R3 I do believe the announcement is really close, one of the reference stores in EU has already listed the camera for preorders, so my guess will be around 20 July announcement and mid-end August shipping.


----------



## PerKr (Jul 1, 2021)

Still hoping for something official for the Olympics even if shipping will be delayed. Something can be announced and available for preorders before it's available for shipping, as long as all the specs remain the same. They could then have those who use it make videos of their experience with this "revolutionary new camera" during the Olympics. But I'm no marketing wiz and Canon have plenty of those so...


----------



## timmy (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## eosbob (Jul 1, 2021)

Waiting for production gets ironed is the best way to go for sure. I'm also not that concerned about Megapixels as I am Price. Just let us know how much it is. I'm guessing around $5200 - $5800 dollars for it.
They are being tested for sure in the wild. Larry Chen just got two of them yesterday from Canon.


----------



## another_mikey (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, it is inevitable that sometimes a rumor predict will not be accurate. What isn't inevitable is the prognosticator then stepping up and apologizing for their error, like you always do. I LOVE this site and have learned to count on the integrity of the person making it go. This will not change that one bit  

Keep up the good work, really appreciate what you do for all us Canon users out there.

ML


----------



## frank11 (Jul 1, 2021)

Up to now I think that it might be a strong reason that the malfunction of the IBIS of the EOS R5 is not fixed yet and delays the announcement of the R3.
This is just true if the IBIS of the R3 is based on the same concept and implementation as the EOS R5.

So hopefully they can fix this issue with a firmware update and no hardware alternation is required.


----------



## TW (Jul 1, 2021)

Alan B said:


> They need to sort out the production of the *Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R* and the *Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R*
> 
> It was a nightmare trying to hold of one when the R5/R6 came out and its still showing "out of stock" now in the UK


This. Definitely.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 1, 2021)

At this stage I expect another development announcement by the Olympics and an official full announcement in August with availability in Sept/Oct. I believe the Nikon Z9 will not be available until Q4 2021 and am starting to believe the same for the Canon R3.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 1, 2021)

I agree with what others on this thread have mentioned. You have always done an excellent job in getting us consistent and well-vetted rumors. I exclusively use this site for all my Canon news as I am always busy with something and prefer not to dig around for the relevant Canon information I'm looking for. My only other source of news information comes from Jared Polin. Rumors are rumors and there will be times where they do not come to fruition, but that does not take anything away from your integrity and how well you have run the website. Thank you.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Jul 1, 2021)

Alan B said:


> They need to sort out the production of the *Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R* and the *Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R*


If the RF lenses would be priced reasonably (EF plus 30% or so), there'd be a ton of Mount Adapters on the used market because people would be switching to RF glass.

At the moment, I do have a spare control ring adapter but I'm more likely getting a used EF 16-35mm F4 instead of the new RF 14-35mm, therefore I need to hold on to my adapter. 

I actually intended to switch to RF completely, but you know the deal...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 1, 2021)

How can be the camera be at the Olympics - which starts in 3 weeks - but not officially announced?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> ... If this was around $4500 ...





SilverBox said:


> If this bad boy is $4500 it will be a no-brainer for me!


Guys, it would be great if you were right, but...

Seeing the R5 street price right now @ just below $4.000 I'd say that expecting a MRSP for the R3 at $4.500 is just a wet dream but far from beeing a no-brainer.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm guessing it will be very similar to the R5/R6 launch. Dev-announcements from April to the full announcement in July. However, waiting on the chip issue to subside is silly (that will take years), but waiting to get the anticipated units out is reasonable. Mid July is my guess, but obviously if the units are the delay, that could go for some time. 

Personally, I don't think this one will sell like hot cakes. It will do fine, but I don't see it being crazy. Many more people taking their time to decide this time around. Unlike the R5, this one will likely get boosts for early adopters, not so much the sight unseen pre-orders of the past.

I'm also curious if one of CR's informants got burned. I'd bet this was a previous date that was pushed back quietly.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> How can be the camera be at the Olympics - which starts in 3 weeks - but not officially announced?


It will be there!
For selected testers and ambassadors of light. Not for you. Sorry!


----------



## MiJax (Jul 1, 2021)

@blackcoffee17, You Tubers and EOLs have it in hand... various Olympic shooters will too. Canon has been distributing this camera out for feedback for some time now. The first I heard was almost 3 months ago.


----------



## Ekpil (Jul 1, 2021)

R3 will minimum be +1.500 $ over R5. We will hope to see new LP E19 N (+2Wh)
Batterie plus charger are much more expensive then R5.


----------



## Anthny (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm not surprised by delays, but I am surprised they didn't release the full specs unless they are having an issue with one of the specs.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 1, 2021)

Ekpil said:


> R3 will minimum be +1.500 $ over R5. We will hope to see new LP E19 N (+2Wh)
> Batterie plus charger are much more expensive then R5.


I think that is a safe bet. On all counts.


----------



## SV (Jul 1, 2021)

Any day now....


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 1, 2021)

frank11 said:


> Up to now I think that it might be a strong reason that the malfunction of the IBIS of the EOS R5 is not fixed yet and delays the announcement of the R3.
> This is just true if the IBIS of the R3 is based on the same concept and implementation as the EOS R5.
> 
> So hopefully they can fix this issue with a firmware update and no hardware alternation is required.


There was a previous rumor about an R5 firmware update that was supposed to be release June 30. It was widely believed that this update would address IBIS issues. The firmware update was not made available yesterday, and the R3 was not announced. So it's possible that they are still working on a fix for both cameras. 

But there is no reason why, since there is a delay between the announcement date and the product ship date, an announcement cannot occur prior to all issues being ironed out.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 1, 2021)

Anthny said:


> I'm not surprised by delays, but I am surprised they didn't release the full specs unless they are having an issue with one of the specs.


Anything beyond software, it's too late to be switching around. The camera has to already have been in factory production for a few months at this point to get the numbers needed for preorders alone if it is shipping this year. The fact that so many Canon ambassadors have functioning units in their hand makes it next to impossible for Canon to switch any piece of hardware in time for a release. The specs are set in stone at this point.

I think others may be on the money about the IS firmware issue, but I'm not sure even something like that would stop them from releasing the camera since they can do a day one firmware update.


----------



## slclick (Jul 1, 2021)

No sweat, we all have cameras that work, right?


----------



## slclick (Jul 1, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> How can be the camera be at the Olympics - which starts in 3 weeks - but not officially announced?


This has been happening for decades. Pre production models for media, Canon Goddesses of Light and such.


----------



## entoman (Jul 1, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I do wonder if them worrying about demand could imply the R3 will be more available to consumers than a 1-series, but maybe that's just fanciful thinking. If this was around $4500 that would open the market for this camera up significantly over the normal $6500 1-series.


Even if the R3 tops $5000, it will still be so popular that Canon will have trouble meeting demand. I think that enthusiastic amateurs and semi-pros are prepared to spend more on a camera and lenses these days. "Comfort" spending has been huge during the pandemic. People have been so bored and fed up with the restrictions, and many have been able to save more money than normal. So now they'll treat themselves to something expensive.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 1, 2021)

frank11 said:


> Up to now I think that it might be a strong reason that the malfunction of the IBIS of the EOS R5 is not fixed yet and delays the announcement of the R3.
> This is just true if the IBIS of the R3 is based on the same concept and implementation as the EOS R5.
> 
> So hopefully they can fix this issue with a firmware update and no hardware alternation is required.


I don’t seem to have any IBIS issues that I’m aware of with my R5. Did it affect only certain runs in the production? What’s the issue?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 1, 2021)

It was an entertaining rumour while it lasted. No harm in not being 100% accurate. It keeps us on our toes.
Maybe Canon are trying to squeeze another 20MP onto the sensor so that I get the camera that I want. They must be reading my mind.
Yes the chip shortage is severe. Ford in Europe are badly impacted and I expect alot of other more technological companies with issues too.
Lean manufacturing is a great concept until there is a shortage.
I'm sure Canon would have liked to announce it so production issues must be major enough to delay things.
The scarcity of the R - EF adapters is a strange one because its key to people switching over.


----------



## AEWest (Jul 1, 2021)

MiJax said:


> I'm guessing it will be very similar to the R5/R6 launch. Dev-announcements from April to the full announcement in July. However, waiting on the chip issue to subside is silly (that will take years), but waiting to get the anticipated units out is reasonable. Mid July is my guess, but obviously if the units are the delay, that could go for some time.
> 
> Personally, I don't think this one will sell like hot cakes. It will do fine, but I don't see it being crazy. Many more people taking their time to decide this time around. Unlike the R5, this one will likely get boosts for early adopters, not so much the sight unseen pre-orders of the past.
> 
> I'm also curious if one of CR's informants got burned. I'd bet this was a previous date that was pushed back quietly.


Conspiracy Theory:
Maybe Canon let slip a few false announcement dates, each wrong date to a different person, to see which would end up on CR so they know who the leaker is..


----------



## Billybob (Jul 1, 2021)

entoman said:


> Even if the R3 tops $5000, it will still be so popular that Canon will have trouble meeting demand. I think that enthusiastic amateurs and semi-pros are prepared to spend more on a camera and lenses these days. "Comfort" spending has been huge during the pandemic. People have been so bored and fed up with the restrictions, and many have been able to save more money than normal. So now they'll treat themselves to something expensive.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Makes sense. When I got series about photography in 2003 (okay, about 24 years after purchasing my first SLR), I stretched mightily to purchase a $1000 camera. Six years later, that budget went up to $1400, and it was only three years after that I purchased my first $3k+ camera. Now, I've purchased (and sold) a used Nikon D5 for $4500 and have the R5. Today, I would have already purchased a $6k+ camera if one was available that checked off all my key "wants" (the Sony A1 doesn't do it). Undoubtedly, I'm not alone, so Canon and Nikon, get on with announcing your flagship mirrorless cameras, so that I can dump this cash burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## vladk (Jul 1, 2021)

Announcing top body when most if not all RF L lenses are out of stock everywhere would not be a smart move.
I hope the supply challenges will be sorted out before September (of this year).


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 1, 2021)

Im also looking at the same lens. I have never really used my 5d3 (yes, 3!) for landscape but ill start now. Since this small business got denied for any PPP loans on a techinaclity, while the sba still is holding 25+ billion in funds, im stuck with my classic equipment.

Ill be buying Ef lenses into the near future. The RF prices are just too nuts for my tastes.


----------



## InchMetric (Jul 1, 2021)

R3 feels like a rugged R6 with fast shutter and a test bed for R1 tech. Not a real upgrade from a gripped R5 for me.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 1, 2021)

AEWest said:


> Conspiracy Theory:
> Maybe Canon let slip a few false announcement dates, each wrong date to a different person, to see which would end up on CR so they know who the leaker is..



Not a conspiracy theory: That's precisely what you do to identify a leak (or a spy).

Saddam Hussein used it to identify the spy in his inner circle at the start of the second Iraq war. I remember watching the news and almost the first thing the US did was hit a specific building in Baghdad, because we had "good" intelligence Saddam was there. Years later I heard he had executed one of his people right after that. Caught by a canary trap.


----------



## slclick (Jul 1, 2021)

If I had a nickel for every 'This isn't for me' comment on CR, I'd have $211.70.
I mean, if it isn't for you, do you really have to let us know?

Because seriously, we're all out of f's to give.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> R3 feels like a rugged R6 with fast shutter and a test bed for R1 tech. Not a real upgrade from a gripped R5 for me.


The R3 is a 1-series body type. Have you used an integrated-grip body? The add-on grip shape is different (necessary to hold the two, smaller batteries). I used a gripped T1i/550D, then a gripped 7D, then a gripped 5DII, then a 1D X. The 1-series ergonomics (handholding, button placement) are far superior, IMO.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 1, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The R3 is a 1-series body type. Have you used an integrated-grip body? The add-on grip shape is different (necessary to hold the two, smaller batteries). I used a gripped T1i/550D, then a gripped 7D, then a gripped 5DII, then a 1D X. The 1-series ergonomics (handholding, button placement) are far superior, IMO.


I absolutely agree with this post. I have a gripped R5 and the ergonomics are not a good as my 1Dx Mk2. I will be buying a R3 and then my R5 is backup. Will consider a R1 as well when it becomes available, but I don't expect before Q1 2023 at the earliest.


----------



## InchMetric (Jul 1, 2021)

I’d be all over a gripped body since I’ve come to be happy with the R5 as my first gripped body. But not stocking down from R5 resolution


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 1, 2021)

So what are the supply chain problems? The pandemic? The factory fire in Japan that affected chip manufature? Any others? They did say the factory fire would take many many months to overcome


----------



## SnowMiku (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm surprised the R5 and R6 even got released at all during last year given the worldwide pandemic, and since they both exceeded sales expectations they will make sure the R3 won't have the same availability issues.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 2, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> I'm sure Canon would have liked to announce it so production issues must be major enough to delay things.
> The scarcity of the R - EF adapters is a strange one because its key to people switching over.


Honestly a great point, if there's one thing Canon should be making, it's R - EF adapters. It's a lot more difficult for someone to buy a camera if they can't use their own lenses. Over the last year I've heard dozens of people talking about how they'd be picking up an R-series camera if they could just find an adapter to use, since they can't swallow the cost of both a camera + new lenses.

I know it's more about supply chain than factory capacity, but I do wonder if there was something Canon could do about it, like make a cheaper option with different parts or cannibalize parts going towards other products. I'm no expert on any of this, though, so they probably have their reasons why they continue to be out of stock.



john1970 said:


> I absolutely agree with this post. I have a gripped R5 and the ergonomics are not a good as my 1Dx Mk2. I will be buying a R3 and then my R5 is backup. Will consider a R1 as well when it becomes available, but I don't expect before Q1 2023 at the earliest.


It's funny because on my end, the R5 will remain my "primary" camera when I get the R3. The R5 (likely) having higher resolution means the R5 will work better for my landscape/wildlife/commercial/travel work than the (likely) 30 mp of the R3. Instead the R3 will (likely) replace my secondary camera, the 1DX Mark II, which I only use when I need two cameras on a shoot. Since the 1DX2 is lower res, I normally put the wider lens on my 1DX2, since I rarely crop my wide lens but I crop my 70-200 and 100-400 frequently.


----------



## John Wilde (Jul 2, 2021)

Anthny said:


> ... I am surprised they didn't release the full specs ...


That's just good marketing.

"The suspense is terrible. I hope it will last.”
- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't mind when it's released but at least give us specs, so we can plan.

$4500 LOL, this is the new Canon, those old APS-H 1 series prices are now the thing of legend. If it's even $5.5K I'll be gobsmacked, I'm betting $5899, but only 30MP.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jul 2, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I absolutely agree with this post. I have a gripped R5 and the ergonomics are not a good as my 1Dx Mk2. I will be buying a R3 and then my R5 is backup. Will consider a R1 as well when it becomes available, but I don't expect before Q1 2023 at the earliest.


+1


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 2, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> So what are the supply chain problems? The pandemic? The factory fire in Japan that affected chip manufature? Any others? They did say the factory fire would take many many months to overcome


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 2, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> So what are the supply chain problems? The pandemic? The factory fire in Japan that affected chip manufature? Any others? They did say the factory fire would take many many months to overcome


An overview can be found at:
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-g...eres-what-it-means-for-you-and-for-the-world/
A lot of the basic chips like screen drivers etc that are based on larger geometries were disproportionately affected as well as they haven't been migrated to <10nm geometries since they were already "cheap as chips"  
Last time I recall this issue was when I was sourcing components at a global telecommunications manufacturer back in the late 90's/early 00's when manufacturers were desperate for any stock and would bulk order even if they didn't need it immediately like toilet paper during lockdown or PPE supplies when Covid-19 originally hit.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> I don't mind when it's released but at least give us specs, so we can plan...



Canon is not going to release the specs without announcing the camera. Never have. Never will. What would they announce? If the information Craig has released is accurate, I'm surprised that that much information is available.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly a great point, if there's one thing Canon should be making, it's R - EF adapters...



If you live in the U.S. set a Canon Price Watch alert for the adapters. Despite the shortage, for some reason, Canon sells "refurbished" adapters every few weeks at a bargain price.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 2, 2021)

Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:









Yes - I have the Canon R3 in my hands!


Jeff Cable Photography, Canon R3, Canon, Mirrorless, Pro, Olympics, Tokyo, 2020, 2021, Summer Olympics, Official photographer, Team USA




blog.jeffcable.com





Jeff says "There are all kinds of new features (that have yet to be disclosed to the public), but the camera is distinctly Canon, which makes it easy to pick up and start shooting with. It is like upgrading from a familiar car to a new model with all the buttons and dials where we expect them, but with more horse power and better handling."

What are the new features we haven't heard about??


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps the “resolution trick”? 

Hopefully we won’t have to wait too much longer!


----------



## AEWest (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that he does not mention the 1Dx3 at all - he is all in on RF. Wouldn’t a 1Dx3 trounce the R6 for top level sports?


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 2, 2021)

AEWest said:


> I'm surprised that he does not mention the 1Dx3 at all - he is all in on RF. Wouldn’t a 1Dx3 trounce the R6 for top level sports?


It may not be clear from his post, but Jeff is an independent photographer who works with team USA for the Olympics. He buys all of his own gear so that was probably just his own personal preference over buying the 1DX3. I think a lot of independent people are in the same boat, where it doesn't make financial sense to invest in the EF camera system that is rapidly becoming replaced by a newer system. I'm sure he will replace his personal R6 with an R3 when it releases. 

Meanwhile, the Mark IIIs being used over at Getty Images: https://www.instagram.com/p/CQx0qTJL6S4/


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be a real R3, the real ones only accept a 50mm lens! That's what all the other teasers want us to believe


----------



## jam05 (Jul 2, 2021)

Canon has already made an official announcement and has a webpage. The R3 is in the hands of ambassadors and testers. Will be in Olympic venues. Canon doesnt need to send out a ton of cameras to reviewers. It is controlling the narative and marketing. Availability would be in limited supply. On July 23rd, opening ceremonies, the curtain will be raised.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 2, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Canon has already made an official announcement and has a webpage. The R3 is in the hands of ambassadors and testers. Will be in Olympic venues. Canon doesnt need to send out a ton of cameras to reviewers. It is controlling the narative and marketing. Availability would be in limited supply. On July 23rd, opening ceremonies, the curtain will be raised.


Some of those ambassadors do reviews as well, which tend to be positive since they want to stay ambassadors


----------



## digigal (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> It may not be clear from his post, but Jeff is an independent photographer who works with team USA for the Olympics. He buys all of his own gear so that was probably just his own personal preference over buying the 1DX3. I think a lot of independent people are in the same boat, where it doesn't make financial sense to invest in the EF camera system that is rapidly becoming replaced by a newer system. I'm sure he will replace his personal R6 with an R3 when it releases.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Mark IIIs being used over at Getty Images: https://www.instagram.com/p/CQx0qTJL6S4/


I've traveled and shot with Jeff and he has the 1DX3 as well as the R5 and R6 so he has the option of taking any of those bodies with him to the games. Canon USA has fully supported him at the games with equipment and loaners as well but Canon USA is NOT going to be there this time so don't know how that will work because none of the tech guys he works with will be there. Looking forward to his review and feedback about the R3
Catherine


----------



## jam05 (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will find out a great deal in about 21 days. It appears photographers that have units are pleased and excited.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Well, this is (unsurprising) confirmation that the R3 will be at the Tokyo Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The suspense builds.... Still undecided if it will complement or replace my R5, but I will not make that decision until I know the official specifications. Love the R5 except the position of the focus joystick on the vertical grip is uncomfortable for me to use. I also really hope the electronic shutter has variable fps not just 30 fps. A quad bayer filter with high R options even if slow at 10 fps would be very cool.


----------



## Bahrd (Jul 2, 2021)

*Que Sera, Sera*...​


----------



## Michael T (Jul 2, 2021)

In the last week, I sold all my Nikon D5 and related lenses awaiting the R3 release. Time to go mirrorless. After 47 years with Nikon, they have fallen way behind. 

Given that there are R3’s in the hands of some of the social media influencers, the release can not be too far away. Interesting to note that when I ordered the lenses, at B&H (and elsewhere), the 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, the 85 f1.2 and 100-500 RF lenses were all backordered. My sense is that the supply chain issues are the bigger problem.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 2, 2021)

SwissFrank said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy says:
> 
> > The next time that I get an announcement date, I’ll do better in vetting the information.
> 
> No man, don't be like that! Just pass on the best info you have. I'm sure most of the people on the forum would rather have 100% of the news with 10% being inaccurate, than only 80% even if it's all accurate. We're all thankful for the work on the site. You don't need to redouble your rumor-checking efforts on top of that.


I agree. Please continue to pass along information as you receive it. The site is called CanonRumors not CanonFacts so being inaccurate once in awhile is the nature of the business.


----------



## entoman (Jul 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Not a conspiracy theory: That's precisely what you do to identify a leak (or a spy).
> 
> Saddam Hussein used it to identify the spy in his inner circle at the start of the second Iraq war. I remember watching the news and almost the first thing the US did was hit a specific building in Baghdad, because we had "good" intelligence Saddam was there. Years later I heard he had executed one of his people right after that. Caught by a canary trap.


Agreed, but it might do Canon more harm than good to do this, as it causes more frustration for potential purchasers. My guess is that the "29th June" leak was just pure speculation, because someone knew that the 14-35mm would be announced on that date, and summised that Canon would do a double whammy. The official story from Canon is that the R3 is still "under development", and after the R5 overheating fiasco, they'll want to be absolutely sure that their flagship R3 has all bugs and design flaws eliminated before launching it.

Pretty likely, almost definitely, there'll be a few R3 bodies being tested at the Olympics (they'll use 1Dxiii for the main events, and try out R3 on the preliminaries). Then Canon will need 2-3 months to sort out any issues exposed by the testers, so I'm not expecting the R3 to be launched until fourth quarter - just in time for the affluent amateurs to treat themselves to a Xmas gift!


----------



## takesome1 (Jul 2, 2021)

This is a "Rumor" site, not a the Canon "Actual Fact Going To Happen" site.

An announcement of a release that doesn't come to fruition isn't a failure on this site.
It is merely a fulfillment of the site's name "CanonRumors".


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jul 2, 2021)

"The next time that I get an announcement date, I’ll do better in vetting the information."

Don't worry, we all are grateful that you run this site, and rumors are, well, rumors


----------



## slclick (Jul 2, 2021)

We love you Craig!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2021)

Please. Let's not go overboard here. @Canon Rumors Guy runs a site devoted to sharing credible and non-credible rumors about Canon. The site is useful because rumors are vetted and he gives readers his honest assessment of their validity based on his own experience with the sources.

Let's not pretend it isn't a big deal, when a post confidently declares "The Canon EOS R3 will be officially announced on June 29" and there are just crickets when the date arrives.

In probably a decade or more of following this site, this is first time I remember him posting a specific date and being flat out wrong. Craig clearly knows it's a big deal and rightly acknowledged this error and is working to determine how it happened. That's laudable. We love Canon Rumors because he gives us advance info on Canon developments. If this site becomes just a click bait place to post anything, accurate or not, the people who are saying it's not a big deal would be the same people who would walk away from the site. 

That said, it is a rumors site and people need to understand that nothing on this site is an official declaration from Canon. Canon never promised us a June 29 announcement date. Some of the people posting here with their conspiracy theories need to understand that the announcement was not delayed or moved back. a RUMOR said the announcement would come on June 29, not Canon.


----------



## 3210123 (Jul 2, 2021)

I'd never buy a big camera with small sensor. Again. I had the 7D and I'm so much happier with the small but smart M6 mark II. The only thing I'm missing are some lenses, particularly those that Tamron makes for crop sensor Sony but not Canon EF-M. If Canon discontinues EF-M and hopes to replace it with something like this R3 it just means that my future shooting is done with something like Sony a6600.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2021)

3210123 said:


> I'd never buy a big camera with small sensor. Again. I had the 7D and I'm so much happier with the small but smart M6 mark II.


Do you mean a lower resolution sensor? Because the R3 is full frame, not APS-C like the 7D and M-series. Sensor size matters.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 3, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I agree. Please continue to pass along information as you receive it. The site is called CanonRumors not CanonFacts so being inaccurate once in awhile is the nature of the business.


Actually I disagree. The very reason this site is so well respected is because of the effort that goes into getting information correct. If that effort lapses then so does the respect. We should never expect the info to always be correct(occasionally things go wrong despite the best efforts), but we should always expect the best efforts be made to get the right info.


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2021)

What is the R3.....a half inch on each side smaller than the 1D series?


----------



## GoldWing (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't feel bad. No one who is waiting for the R1 even cares.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Actually I disagree. The very reason this site is so well respected is because of the effort that goes into getting information correct. If that effort lapses then so does the respect. We should never expect the info to always be correct(occasionally things go wrong despite the best efforts), but we should always expect the best efforts be made to get the right info.


Yes, indeed. CR is respected because of its high credibility.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 3, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> I don't mind when it's released but at least give us specs, so we can plan.
> 
> $4500 LOL, this is the new Canon, those old APS-H 1 series prices are now the thing of legend. If it's even $5.5K I'll be gobsmacked, I'm betting $5899, but only 30MP.


After seeing the recent RF 14-35 F4L pre-order pricing, sadly, I must agree with your R3 price estimate as being the more realistic scenario. However, we can hope that there will be someone around that can pick both you and I up off the floor, as we fall off our collective chairs with a low $5k range R3 price announcement. Based on Canon's RF track record to date, I don't think the latter statement would be a good bet on the roulette table in Las Vegas. Too bad that Cola's don't factor in the cost of new R and RF camera gear.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 3, 2021)

canonmike said:


> After seeing the recent RF 14-35 F4L pre-order pricing, sadly, I must agree with your R3 price estimate as being the more realistic scenario. However, we can hope that there will be someone around that can pick both you and I up off the floor, as we fall off our collective chairs with a low $5k range R3 price announcement. Based on Canon's RF track record to date, I don't think the latter statement would be a good bet on the roulette table in Las Vegas. Too bad that Cola's don't factor in the cost of new R and RF camera gear.


If it's in the low $5k range, it would be extremely tempting to trade in the R5+grip, assuming the resolution is 30MP or more. I would also try to find a lightly used RP to go with it.

But I don't think the R3 will that 'cheap', so my R5 will be with me for another 5 years or so


----------



## canonmike (Jul 3, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> If it's in the low $5k range, it would be extremely tempting to trade in the R5+grip, assuming the resolution is 30MP or more. I would also try to find a lightly used RP to go with it.
> 
> But I don't think the R3 will that 'cheap', so my R5 will be with me for another 5 years or so


Likewise but I hope pricing doesn't exceed $6k, a ceiling of which may cause me to opt out, at least as an early adopter. I find it interesting that there is very little chatter about whether the R3 has solved the R5/6 overheating dilemma, especially given the anticipated higher frame rates, as we continue to await the official release announcement.


----------



## AEWest (Jul 3, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Likewise but I hope pricing doesn't exceed $6k, a ceiling of which may cause me to opt out, at least as an early adopter. I find it interesting that there is very little chatter about whether the R3 has solved the R5/6 overheating dilemma, especially given the anticipated higher frame rates, as we continue to await the official release announcement.


Can't imagine the R3 overheating. Canon must have spent a lot of time and money to make sure it doesn't given all the criticism it received over the R5.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Likewise but I hope pricing doesn't exceed $6k, a ceiling of which may cause me to opt out, at least as an early adopter. I find it interesting that there is very little chatter about whether the R3 has solved the R5/6 overheating dilemma, especially given the anticipated higher frame rates, as we continue to await the official release announcement.


Considering the R3 has had over a year longer development than the R5 and the resolution is certainly much lower, plus the sensitivity Canon have to bad press and the prospect of repeating that, I’d rate the chances of the R3 overheating at zero.


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> Don't feel bad. No one who is waiting for the R1 even cares.


Why continue this post, the untouchable and indisputable gauntlet of absolute wisdom and superiority has once again been thrown down.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

slclick said:


> What is the R3.....a half inch on each side smaller than the 1D series?


But volume wise that makes a decent difference. I know there are a lot of camera bags 1 series cameras just don't quite fit in, that little bit of bulk saving whilst maintaining the general feel is something I am very interested in.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 3, 2021)

AEWest said:


> Can't imagine the R3 overheating. Canon must have spent a lot of time and money to make sure it doesn't given all the criticism it received over the R5.


Let us then hope that Canon is applying your logic to its release. Hope to soon see all the specs and then we'll finally know the feature set, as well as limitations, if any.


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Jul 3, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> How can be the camera be at the Olympics - which starts in 3 weeks - but not officially announced?


I don't get why so many people seem to think the camera will debut at the Tokyo Olympics. Any Olympic Games is the top of the tree for sports photographers so what professional in their right mind would foolhardedly risk going to what is probably the most important assignment of their career armed with a camera they've only played with for a hatful of minutes. It'd be like a Formula1 driver racing a new car they've only driven from the carpark. It's feasible the R3 may make cameo appearances at the Olympics but whoever is holding it will certainly have it flanked with an EOS 1dx MkIII or something similar that they've used so often it's second nature to them. In any case, as good as it looks, it'll be prohibitively expensive here in Australia (I'd have to sell my pet koalas - no they are not bears, they are marsupials) and a kidney just to buy the battery. As a photographer, not a videographer, I couldn't give a rats fat clack if it couldn't record video better than "VHS quality" (yes, I see the irony of that term). All I need is a stills camera that can fire off at least 10 frames/sec and shoot in low light with minimal noise at ISO up around 12,000+ so I can shoot night time field sports and not have the battery conk out after a few hours use. Throughout today, I had my 90D out and fired off just over 8,000 photos and the 2 batteries in the grip are still over 50%. By the way, why is the R6 / R5 grip such an outrageous price?


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But volume wise that makes a decent difference. I know there are a lot of camera bags 1 series cameras just don't quite fit in, that little bit of bulk saving whilst maintaining the general feel is something I am very interested in.


I've noted in much of the discussion about comparing the size of the R3 to a 1dx MkIII that people seem to overlook that the 1dx has a mirror mounted at 45° and a pentaprism with a LCD and LED display around the edge and a second mirror for the focusing sensor plus all the motor driven mechanism assembly to flip the mirrors out of the way of the shutter path so an image can be captured then pushing it all back in place to permit visibility through the viewfinder then repeat the operation at crazy fast speeds. The R3 has none of that indeed no mirrorless camera does, so it makes sense the bodies can be thinner and overall smaller, even though personally I prefer a chunky grip on SLR's. I find it mindboggling what is going on at a mechanical level inside a 1dx when it is screaming along at 16 fps.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I've noted in much of the discussion about comparing the size of the R3 to a 1dx MkIII that people seem to overlook that the 1dx has a mirror mounted at 45° and a pentaprism with a LCD and LED display around the edge and a second mirror for the focusing sensor plus all the motor driven mechanism assembly to flip the mirrors out of the way of the shutter path so an image can be captured then pushing it all back in place to permit visibility through the viewfinder then repeat the operation at crazy fast speeds. The R3 has none of that indeed no mirrorless camera does, so it makes sense the bodies can be thinner and overall smaller, even though personally I prefer a chunky grip on SLR's. I find it mindboggling what is going on at a mechanical level inside a 1dx when it is screaming along at 16 fps.


I certainly don’t overlook the mechanical aspects of the 1 series that are eliminated from a mirrorless design.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Considering the R3 has had over a year longer development than the R5 and the resolution is certainly much lower, plus the sensitivity Canon have to bad press and the prospect of repeating that, I’d rate the chances of the R3 overheating at zero.


−273.15 °C?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> −273.15 °C?


I was thinking 0 K.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I was thinking 0 K.


That's rather absolute.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 4, 2021)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I don't get why so many people seem to think the camera will debut at the Tokyo Olympics. Any Olympic Games is the top of the tree for sports photographers so what professional in their right mind would foolhardedly risk going to what is probably the most important assignment of their career armed with a camera they've only played with for a hatful of minutes. It'd be like a Formula1 driver racing a new car they've only driven from the carpark. It's feasible the R3 may make cameo appearances at the Olympics but whoever is holding it will certainly have it flanked with an EOS 1dx MkIII or something similar that they've used so often it's second nature to them. In any case, as good as it looks, it'll be prohibitively expensive here in Australia (I'd have to sell my pet koalas - no they are not bears, they are marsupials) and a kidney just to buy the battery. As a photographer, not a videographer, I couldn't give a rats fat clack if it couldn't record video better than "VHS quality" (yes, I see the irony of that term). All I need is a stills camera that can fire off at least 10 frames/sec and shoot in low light with minimal noise at ISO up around 12,000+ so I can shoot night time field sports and not have the battery conk out after a few hours use. Throughout today, I had my 90D out and fired off just over 8,000 photos and the 2 batteries in the grip are still over 50%. By the way, why is the R6 / R5 grip such an outrageous price?


If we pair up your koala and My Tassie devils we could sell them as a package deal at a higher price.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm late with this, but I'm curious now that we know that the release date rumor was false if @Canon Rumors Guy is confident of the listed specs.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 4, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I'm late with this, but I'm curious now that we know that the release date rumor was false if @Canon Rumors Guy is confident of the listed specs.


Some of the listed specs have already been mentioned by Canon by the two previous development announcements. Other specifications, such as sensor resolution, are still rumored specifications. With regards to sensor resolution there was a CR1 posting that the R3's resolution was ~30 MP, but we will not know the official specifications until an official announcement. 

My guess is that we have another announcement (either development or full) around the Olympics and pre-orders in late August with delivery in late Sept - early October time frame.


----------



## dsm363 (Jul 4, 2021)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I don't get why so many people seem to think the camera will debut at the Tokyo Olympics. Any Olympic Games is the top of the tree for sports photographers so what professional in their right mind would foolhardedly risk going to what is probably the most important assignment of their career armed with a camera they've only played with for a hatful of minutes. It'd be like a Formula1 driver racing a new car they've only driven from the carpark. It's feasible the R3 may make cameo appearances at the Olympics but whoever is holding it will certainly have it flanked with an EOS 1dx MkIII or something similar that they've used so often it's second nature to them. In any case, as good as it looks, it'll be prohibitively expensive here in Australia (I'd have to sell my pet koalas - no they are not bears, they are marsupials) and a kidney just to buy the battery. As a photographer, not a videographer, I couldn't give a rats fat clack if it couldn't record video better than "VHS quality" (yes, I see the irony of that term). All I need is a stills camera that can fire off at least 10 frames/sec and shoot in low light with minimal noise at ISO up around 12,000+ so I can shoot night time field sports and not have the battery conk out after a few hours use. Throughout today, I had my 90D out and fired off just over 8,000 photos and the 2 batteries in the grip are still over 50%. By the way, why is the R6 / R5 grip such an outrageous price?


Doesn't Canon have photographers they sponsor and work with? I'd assume at least some of them might be under contract to use the R3.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 4, 2021)

Copland said:


> I suppose their R3 roadmap is also connected to the availability of their new super-telephoto lenses in market and sufficient stocked.
> Here in central europe, some big shops expect mid/end of august for the first 400/600 lenses.
> 
> Otherwise, we have a big lag of stocked RF lenses for the common target group of a R3.
> ...



It's not the big whites, it's the lack of availability of almost all "L" series RF lenses. I expect that more R3 buyers will be wanting the 100-500 RF than the relatively few who can afford and want the 400 or 600 (which even Canon says are really just the same as the EF versions with RF mounts stuck on the ends). Here in the US, virtually all "L" series lenses in the RF mount are out of stock, even the basic 24-105 f4, the 24-70 f2.8, the 70-200 f2.8 and the bargain 800mm f11 -- all lenses that would be prime candidates for R3 buyers. I would not be surprised if Canon wants to get the supply issues resolved with their RF lenses before releasing the R3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2021)

unfocused said:


> It's not the big whites, it's the lack of availability of almost all "L" series RF lenses. I expect that more R3 buyers will be wanting the 100-500 RF than the relatively few who can afford and want the 400 or 600 (which even Canon says are really just the same as the EF versions with RF mounts stuck on the ends). Here in the US, virtually all "L" series lenses in the RF mount are out of stock, even the basic 24-105 f4, the 24-70 f2.8, the 70-200 f2.8 and the bargain 800mm f11 -- all lenses that would be prime candidates for R3 buyers. I would not be surprised if Canon wants to get the supply issues resolved with their RF lenses before releasing the R3.


That makes sense. Personally, I want RF-mount 100-500, 24/28-70, and possibly a 70-200/2.8. Since I have an EOS R, I’m going to order at least the 100-500(and extenders) before the R3. I have the EF 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8 lenses to adapt.


----------



## emailfortom (Jul 4, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> That makes sense. Personally, I want RF-mount 100-500, 24/28-70, and possibly a 70-200/2.8. Since I have an EOS R, I’m going to order at least the 100-500(and extenders) before the R3. I have the EF 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8 lenses to adapt.


Might also be a good idea to purchase a couple of the batteries & memory cards. I did.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2021)

emailfortom said:


> Might also be a good idea to purchase a couple of the batteries & memory cards. I did.


Good idea! Cards (and a reader), yes. I’ll wait for the specs/manual to see consequences of using the LP-E4N batteries from my 1D X in the R3.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 4, 2021)

emailfortom said:


> Might also be a good idea to purchase a couple of the batteries & memory cards. I did.


Good Idea. I purchased one extra LP-E19 battery from Amazon this morning.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 5, 2021)

digigal said:


> I've traveled and shot with Jeff and he has the 1DX3 as well as the R5 and R6 so he has the option of taking any of those bodies with him to the games. Canon USA has fully supported him at the games with equipment and loaners as well but Canon USA is NOT going to be there this time so don't know how that will work because none of the tech guys he works with will be there. Looking forward to his review and feedback about the R3
> Catherine


Likewise.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 6, 2021)

Is this video new?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 6, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Is this video new?


This video was previously released by Canon Korea on June 1st. This is a new version with English text instead of Korean, but it has no new information.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> That's rather absolute.


But some zeros say there are no absolutes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2021)

SteveC said:


> But some zeros say there are no absolutes.


I absolutely need a shot of Absolut.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I absolutely need a shot of Absolut.



For at last some values of Absolut, the proof has two zeroes in it, so that Absolutly works.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 7, 2021)

So slowing this release down means that some will hold off from further purchases and this may allow lens manufacture to catch up. A few units out for trials will mean that software can mature and reviews will be ready. and another wave of buying and market excitement will help canon sales again. from people shifting older bodies to others and them buying lenses and accessories. I wonder when the millionth RF lens will be produced?


----------

